# Marcus Camby Appreciation Thread:



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's to Marcus :cheers: 

Camby is playing amazing right now. Everyone is welcomed to jump in, and show your appreciation.

I'm most impressed with Cambys defense. He is a monster in the paint blocking shots and grabbing rebounds left and right. He has been the Nuggets MVP so far in the season, and I only hope Camby continues to have a career year. His offense has really picked up, and he has hit his jump shot more consistently than anyone on the team right now. Or at least it seems that way.

Right now Camby is leading the league in Rebounds and Blocked Shots.










*Rebounds*

M. Camby
Nuggets 
14.3
RPG 










*Blocks*

M. Camby
Nuggets 
3.6
BPG


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I definitely appreciate the guy. Camby has always been a favorite of mine, and it is nice to see him finally relatively healthy and getting a chance to show everyone what he is capable of.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

What a play against Arenas tonight. 

Best center in the NBA right now. Period.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

Cheers!
:cheers: 

camby is amazing right now, he should be on the all star team. Hes an all-star player when healthy.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He's also a nice guy, to boot.

He was down here in the Springs for their annual preseason game at the World Arena (which they didnt' do this year  ), and as he was signing things for people afterwards, and older lady asked if he could sign a card for her grandson who was home sick. He had already signed cards for her other grandkids (she was in her 70's). He looked at her, and asked the boys name. She told him. He took off one of his shoes, signed it with a get well wish to the boy, and handed it back to her.

He was really cool!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> He's also a nice guy, to boot.
> 
> He was down here in the Springs for their annual preseason game at the World Arena (which they didnt' do this year  ), and as he was signing things for people afterwards, and older lady asked if he could sign a card for her grandson who was home sick. He had already signed cards for her other grandkids (she was in her 70's). He looked at her, and asked the boys name. She told him. He took off one of his shoes, signed it with a get well wish to the boy, and handed it back to her.
> 
> He was really cool!


Great story and thanks for sharing it with everyone darth-horax. And it doesn't suprise me in the least since I saw that story TNT did. Basketball without Borders in Africa. Marcus Camby is an incredible human as well as a basketball player.



> Basketball without Borders Africa brought together 100 players from more than 20 countries across the continent for basketball instruction and competition at Johannesburg, South Africa on September 7-12.
> 
> Houston Rockets center and Congo native Dikembe Mutombo led a contingent of current and former NBA players and team personnel acting as camp coaches. Joining Mutombo at the camp were Hornets forward Maciej Lampe, Knicks forward Jerome Williams, Clippers center Mamadou N'diaye, Nuggets center forward Marcus Camby, Pistons forward Darvin Ham and Suns forward Jim Jackson.


Some Pictures of Camby from the Basketball without Borders Africa.









*Marcus Camby with Nelson Mandela*.









*Marcus Camby with other NBA players*.









*NBA players saw a glimpse of South Africa's past*.

http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:...mutombo+africa+marcus+camby+jim+jackson&hl=en


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cool pics, Camby really is a big player for the Nugets,without him is not a great thought. IMO second best player on team (melo being 1st)


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm most impressed with his offense, i always knew he could play d and rebound like this.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> I'm most impressed with his offense, i always knew he could play d and rebound like this.


I agree that Carmelo is the Nuggets future, and young leader. However Cambys impact has been big this year, and every year he is our stopper on defense. Camby is a captain for a reason. However when it comes to rank even Camby says Carmelo is the leader of the Nuggets.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The best thing about Camby is that he is happy being the 3rd fiddle, however, he is always willing to step up and do what ever the Nuggets need him to do.

By 3rd fiddle, I'm talking about how pleased he was when the Nuggets acquired Kenyon.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The best thing about Camby is that he is happy being the 3rd fiddle, however, he is always willing to step up and do what ever the Nuggets need him to do.
> 
> By 3rd fiddle, I'm talking about how pleased he was when the Nuggets acquired Kenyon.


Good point cpawfan.

Those attributes are what makes Camby such an important player for the Nuggets. Camby will defer scoring to a more pure scorer in order to help the team. Yet Camby will score the bucket when his team needs him. I just love his over all game this season. His offense is at another level so far. His rebounding and blocks have just been incredible. And the fact he's been our best player, but so humble about everything just shows Marcus is all about team.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Camby has been having a great season so far. I only hope that he stays out of injury and he continues to play at this level. I have heard that he is a good man, on and off the court. :cheers:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The best thing about Camby is that he is happy being the 3rd fiddle, however, he is always willing to step up and do what ever the Nuggets need him to do.
> 
> By 3rd fiddle, I'm talking about how pleased he was when the Nuggets acquired Kenyon.


Do you think that has anything to do with the fact that Marcus wants to play for a winner (like most players should) and he knew he needed help down low due in part to his own injury problems? :angel: 

I love Marcus' game. He is a monster on the boards. He is always near the ball. He may not get to every one, but he's close! I don't like seeing him shoot his jumpers however. I wish the team did not need him to shoot. He bricked a big shot against the Nets on the baseline at a crucial point, but there was nobody else to take the shot. I don't blame him for the loss, because he may be the only reason Denver has won at all, but this team needs a shooter.

CAMBY FOR DEFENSIVE MVP!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Another great night for Marcus Camby!

Camby had 16 points 16 rebounds and 8 blocked shots against the Hornets. :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Another post to give Camby the props he deserves after a great game against the Suns.

Marcus had 33 points 20 rebounds and 3 blocked shots. :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

POW!

People are kind of getting quiet on Camby, but they shouldn't. Another brilliant night for Marcus.

Camby had 24 Points on 10 - 13 shooting, 12 Rebounds and 5 Blocked Shots. :cheers:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Geat player. maybe this could be his breakout season?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

white360 said:


> Geat player. maybe this could be his breakout season?


Great player indeed. 

white360 so far everything is pointing that way. If Camby can play through pain. Then I don't see why not. It was always his injuries in the past Major/Minor that kept him off the hardwood. Right now there is no doubt he is the Nuggets leader. Breakout season in a big way so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

> Camby had his third Cambyland Christmas, giving 15 underprivileged children $100 gift certificates at Foley's in Cherry Creek to buy gifts for family members. Forward Eduardo Najera gave a clinic at Commerce City Recreation Center.


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4337397,00.html

Another big game from Camby.

12 Points 16 Rebounds and 4 Blocked Shots :banana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you marcus camby for doing a wondful job on my fantasy team :cheers: 

thank you denver for pouring salt on houstons wound


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Thank you marcus camby for doing a wondful job on my fantasy team :cheers:
> 
> thank you denver for pouring salt on houstons wound


I'm sure the Rockets coaches were pleased with Cambys play.

By the way Camby has been our MVP this sesaon!


----------

